# This is Daisy!



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

this is Daisy, we visited her today aged 5 1/2 weeks. Can't wait for the 1st April when she comes home with us finally!!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Sally! Oh isn't she pretty? I get mine the day before you!!!  xx


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

She is a proper little girl with a lot of attitude! Can't wait to get her home. Just looked at your pictures of Pickles he looks lovely too!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you  I can't wait either. We saw him two weeks ago on Saturday and it seems like months!!! I've never known the time to go so slowly.. usually at my time of life it starts to fly by


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Daisy looks gorgeous x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah Daisy looks gorgeous. You must be soooo excited. What a wonderful time for you x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, waiting for puppies is a great way to slow down the ageing process!!

Daisy is lovely - looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congratulations on getting your new little one soon!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She's fab, they are so so loving, you best get yourself ready for lots of snuggles on the sofa

Leanne x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Daisy is such a cutie, 
Hope time flies for ye while yer waiting to pick her up, 


Jeanie x


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Just so precious!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah she's lovely. Roll on 1 April


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww what a little poppet Daisy is 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Daisy looks a little stunner no wonder you cant wait xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe go on 31 March or 2April! Not superstious(!) Only joking have a great day.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh she is BEA-Utiful  I am picking up my boy next Wed and the waiting is horrendous!! I have been waiting weeks!! Can't wait :-D x


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

My daughter has described it as 'waiting to give birth'. Does feel like that, in fact a little bit worse because we have seen her and cuddled her!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome!
Daisy is gorgeous 
I hope you enjoy the forum and time doesn't go too slowly for you!


----------

